# Intern needs Help to keep his Job!



## Stefy (11 March 2017)

Hi.

We've all been there.

There's a time in which you need informations and no books or guru are going to provide those to you. 

It's simply time to ask. Directly.

I'm an intern in a web agency. One of our clients asked us to sponsor his Forex platform on the majors internet publishers over the web  and generate leads for him.

I created different landing pages tryng differents approaches but i wasn't able to generate as many leads as i wished.

Something was wrong. My mistake? I don't know my target. 

I literally don't know why australian people approach Forex. Why would they bet on the currency market?

It's for the money, sure, anybody woud love some extra income into their bank account, but there must be something more about it.   

From what we can read from newspapers australian people seems to live a very good life. With an average salary higher than that of many countries australian people seems to be richer. A solid economy together with a blue ocean and nature project an image of wellness which we could only envy.

So what is that an australian forex trader want to achieve with the money he generate from this activity? How do they plan to spend their money?

Maybe what i should ask is what an australian person desire the most to buy with money?

Are there any particular problems that an extra income could provide to solve to? Is it the desire to live a luxury life or pay bills and mortgage?

I really don't know.

Also

What does a Forex Platform must have to earn your interest?

Did you remember when you approached Forex for the first time why did you do it?

What would you consider to be a sincere way to create interest over Forex to a newby?

Thank you very much.

Sincerely.

Wanna keep this job and become good at it.

PS.
Forgive me for my english as i'm not a native speaker. I can only imagine my writings to be


----------



## tech/a (11 March 2017)

Your target market or demographic in my view are those who want the great a
Australian dream of financial freedom
Not those who already have it.
The conundrum is the 
Demographic don't have the funds for the course let alone trading forex 
And quite possibly they don't have the acumen either.


----------



## Stefy (13 March 2017)

tech/a said:


> Your target market or demographic in my view are those who want the great a
> Australian dream of financial freedom
> Not those who already have it.
> The conundrum is the
> ...



Thanks for your reply.


----------



## skc (13 March 2017)

Stefy said:


> I created different landing pages tryng differents approaches but i wasn't able to generate as many leads as i wished.




Have you actually looked at the website of some of the competitors of your clients? How do they market their product and services? After a few searches Google will throw you every FX advertisement there is under the sun. You can then compare what you've done with what they've done. May be you were using the wrong message. Or may be what you wished for was simply a bit too high?

There's no secret to someone's desire to trade FX... and I don't think there's anything particular to being Australian. Those who have little money wanted more money, and those who have an adequate life wanted a luxury life. But FX is also risky. You can start with a lot of money and end up with nothing. So there probably isn't any secret message that can catch all the fish.

There are also a huge number of unethical operators out there who are simply frauds and scams. I hope your client is a legitimate FX provider... if it is a fraud then it's probably a good thing that you are not generating a lot of leads.

Best of luck with your job.


----------



## Stefy (13 March 2017)

Thank you so much for your message. I indeed took a look at our competitors website and adverts. I studied most of their LP but, to be honest, without knowing how much they convert it becomes an exercise in style and LP construction. 
Our FX is advertising its platform service. It's a legitimate one, similar to most of its competitors. No scammy things involved lucky for us.
We launched the AU campaign using only the material that overperformed on other geos (properly traslate it). But it was quite shocking to see the results we were getting were not the same. Not at all.
I thought everybody approached FX the same way: wanting the money to live a better life...but AU LP failed. So i wanted to investigate, because i feel there's more to understand in order to create a good LP that convert.

Thank you all for your help


----------

